# Gas: Buck Five per Litre In TO



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That’s cheaper than a Bottle of Old Sailor cost at the LCBO circa 1974.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Fucking Liberals...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

My wife just got back from shopping in Georgetown. $0.99/ltr.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Ottawa 96.9


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well ok but $1.05 per litre is still cheaper than rot gut wine was in the 70s. Gotta look for the positives in life ... lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

Water is 3 times the price of gas when you buy water in bottles.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> ...rot gut wine was in the 70s.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Water is 3 times the price of gas when you buy water in bottles.


Keynesian economics probably accounts for that somehow.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


>


Draino does less damage to copper pipes than that stuff.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wardo said:


> That’s cheaper than a Bottle of Old Sailor cost at the LCBO circa 1974.


Here's an Old Sailor wine story for you. Circa 1968, our teen band was putting on chaperoned dances for the teens in town at the old Orange Hall in Port Hope. They were well attended by the local teens and of course, no drinking was allowed. We made about $15 each for playing for the night. Many years later, I find out from our friend Sam that he had gotten an older friend of his to buy him a case of Old Sailor and he sold it at the door when the older teens where paying their admission, He kept the case under the table with a tablecloth on it. We never knew a thing. The bugger made more money than we did. I think the Old Sailor was $12 for a case of 12 if I'm not mistaken. Now there's a entrepreneur for you. Oh ya, In-A-Gadda-da-Vida was our closing song. Great time to be a kid.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, hum. 91.9 in Edmonton


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Here's an Old Sailor wine story for you. Circa 1968, our teen band was putting on chaperoned dances for the teens in town at the old Orange Hall in Port Hope. They were well attended by the local teens and of course, no drinking was allowed. We made about $15 each for playing for the night. Many years later, I find out from our friend Sam that he had gotten an older friend of his to buy him a case of Old Sailor and he sold it at the door when the older teens where paying their admission, He kept the case under the table with a tablecloth on it. We never knew a thing. The bugger made more money than we did. I think the Old Sailor was $12 for a case of 12 if I'm not mistaken. Now there's a entrepreneur for you. Oh ya, In-A-Gadda-da-Vida was our closing song. Great time to be a kid.


... lol

Around 72 or 3 I was at Sibbalds Point on May 24 and some guy had bought a case of that crap intending work his way through it over the weekend but by Sunday afternoon he was just layin on the ground bubblin.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm old enough to remember Cdn Wine for under $.90 a bottle


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Oh, hum. 91.9 in Edmonton


Reasonable price...
Cold Duck or Old Sailor?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm old enough to remember Cdn Wine for under $.90 a bottle


And back then they had a winter grade wine with anti-freeze in it but, like sales of domestic sedans from the big three, side road tours ain't what they were so they don't seem to be doing that anymore.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

lmao @ cold duck, that crap was being consumed in mass quantities when I saw Yes at the Gardens.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I love wine threads! 

So informative.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thunderbird !!! Guaranteed to tickle your innards .. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Thunderbird !!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Aren't they all made by Gallo; although Gallo probably don't want to talk about it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Aren't they all made by Gallo; although Gallo probably don't want to talk about it.


Some tasting notes for the wine connoisseurs among us...

*Cisco*
18% alcohol by vol.
Cisco is bottled by the U.S.’s second largest wine company, Canandaigua Wine Co., in Canandaigua, NY and Naples, NY – the same company as Wild Irish Rose.

Known as “liquid crack,” for its reputation for wreaking more mental havoc than the cheapest tequila. Something in this syrupy hooch seems to have a synapse-blasting effect not unlike low-grade cocaine. The label insists that the ingredients are merely “citrus wine & grape wine with artificial flavor & artificial color,” but anyone who has tried it knows better. Tales of Cisco-induced semi-psychotic fits are common. Often, people on a Cisco binge end up curled into a fetal ball, shuddering and muttering paranoid rants. Nudity and violence may well be involved too. Everyone who drinks this feels great at first, and claims, “It’s not bad at all, I like it.” But, you really do not want to mess around with this one, because they all sing a different tune a few minutes later. And by tune, I mean the psychotic ramblings of a raging naked bum.

In 1991, Cisco’s tendency to cause a temporary form of inebriated insanity led the Federal Trade Commission to require its bottlers to print a warning on the label. The FTC also forced them to drop their marketing slogan, “Takes You by Surprise,” even though it was entirely accurate. Since those days, Cisco is harder to find outside the slums, although the FTC’s demonizing of the drink only bolstered its reputation for getting people trashed. Anyone who overlooks the warning and confuses this with a casual wine cooler is going to get more than they bargained for. Cisco will make a new man out of you. And he wants some too.

Our research shows that Cisco is actually the second best tasting of the five great bum wines, especially if you’re having one of those hankerings for cheap Vodka, Jell-O and Robitussin. We must also note that Cisco is the best of all 5 bum wines at putting the darkest and puffiest bags under your eyes. The nuclear-tinted color of “Cisco RED” is reminiscent of diesel fuel. Most Cisco flavors are named by the fruit flavor that they are trying to emulate, but the one picture is simply called “RED.” This chemical disaster will get your head spinning in no time. A test subject reports, “Strawberry Cisco has a bouquet similar to that of Frankenberry cereal fermented in wine cooler with added sprinkle of brandy for presentation.” The sticky, sickeningly sweet taste with a hint of antifreeze really comes through in the repellant taste of Cisco. Available in various flavors, 375 mL and 750 mL sizes. Down a whole 750 mL and you had better be ready to clear your calendar as you suffer through Cisco’s legendary 2-day hangover.

*MD 20/20*
18% or 13% alcohol by vol.

As majestic as the cascading waters of a drainpipe, MD 20/20 is bottled by the 20/20 Wine Company in Westfield, New York. This is a good place to start for the street wine rookie, but beware; this dog has a bite to back up its bark. MD Stands for Mogen David, and is affectionately called “Mad Dog 20/20”. You’ll find this beverage as often in a bum’s nest as in the rock quarry where the high school kids sneak off to drink. This beverage is likely the most consumed by non-bums, but that doesn’t stop any bums from drinking it! Our research indicates that MD 20/20 is the best of the bum wines at making you feel warm inside. Some test subjects report a slight numbing agent in MD 20/20, similar to the banana paste that the dentist puts in your mouth before injecting it with Novocaine. Anyone that can afford a dentist should steer clear of this disaster. Available in various nauseating tropical flavors that coat your whole system like bathtub scum, but only the full “Red Grape Wine” flavor packs the 18% wallop.

Liquor stores are starting to be infiltrated by a 13% variety of MD 20/20 Red Grape. There is also a new “Blue Raspberry” flavor with “BLING BLING”. Even the lowest functioning of bums will know not to get swindled out of 5%.

*Night Train Express*

17.5% alcohol by vol.

Don’t let the 0.5% less alcohol by volume fool you, the Night Train is all business when it pulls into the station. All aboard to nowhere – woo woo! The Night Train runs only one route: sober to stupid with no roundtrip tickets available, and a strong likelihood of a train wreck along the way. This train yard favorite is vinted and bottled by E. & J. Gallo Winery, in Modesto, CA. Don’t bother looking on their web page, because they dare not mention it there. As a clever disguise, the label says that
it is made by “Night Train Limited.” Some suspect that Night Train is really just Thunderbird with some Kool-Aid-like substance added to try to mask the Clorox flavor. Some of our researchers indicated that it gave them a Nyquil-like drowsiness, and perhaps this is why they put “night” in the name. The picture shows that the subject that drank Night Train is down for the count, while the Cisco guzzling subject is ready to rock. Guaranteed to tickle your innards.

*Thunderbird*

17.5% alcohol by vol.

Look for the pigeon feces and you’ll find this old bird. As soon as you taste this swill, it will be obvious that its makers cut every corner possible in its production to make it cheap. Self-proclaimed as “The American Classic,” Thunderbird is vinted and *bottled by E. & J. Gallo Winery, in Modesto, CA.* Disguised like Night Train, the label says that it is made by “Thunderbird, Ltd.” Anyways, if your taste buds are shot, and you need to get trashed with a quickness, then “T-bird” is the drink for you. Or, if you like to smell your hand after pumping gas, look no further than Thunderbird. As you drink on, the bird soars higher while you sink lower. The undisputed leader of the five in foulness of flavor, we highly discourage drinking this ghastly mixture of unknown chemicals unless you really are a bum. A convenience store clerk in Show Low, AZ once told me that only the oldest of stumbling Indian drunks from the reservation buy Thunderbird. Available in 750 mL and a devastating 50 oz jug.

The history of Thunderbird is as interesting as the drunken effects one experiences from the wine. When Prohibition ended, Ernest Gallo and his brothers Julio and Joe wanted to corner the young wine market. Earnest wanted the company to become “the Campbell Soup Company of the wine industry” so he started selling Thunderbird in the ghettos around the country. Their radio ads featured a song that sang, “What’s the word? / Thunderbird / How’s it sold? / Good and cold / What’s the jive? / Bird’s alive / What’s the price? / Thirty twice.” It is said that Ernest once drove through a tough, inner city neighborhood and pulled over when he saw a bum. When Gallo rolled down his window and called out, “What’s the word?” the immediate answer from the bum was, “Thunderbird.”

WARNING: This light yellow liquid turns your lips and mouth black! A mysterious chemical reaction similar to disappearing-reappearing ink makes you look like you’ve been chewing on hearty clumps of charcoal.

*Wild Irish Rose*

18% alcohol by vol.

The thorn in your hangover is a wild rose. Bottled by Canandaigua Wine in Canandaigua, NY, the same company as Cisco. Like its brother Cisco, “Wild I” definitely has some secret additives that go straight to the cranium. Another web page claims that this foul beverage is a conspiracy by the Republicans to kill the homeless. It’s called “wild” for a good reason, and bystanders should beware. Wild Irish Rose is sure to light a fire of drunken rage in your soul. A guy named “Richards” is mentioned on the label. A helpful guy named Carl wrote an email directing our
attention to a web page which claims that “Richard’s Wild Irish Rose was named after his son, Canandaigua’s current president Richard Sands.” Carl also found this URL that talks about a Neil Diamond song with a part about this beverage in it. Neil Diamond agrees that where Wild Irish Rose is concerned, only those willing to sacrifice their liver need apply. The “White Label” variety of this beverage is definitely a hard wine to come to terms with. “White Label” smells like rubbing alcohol, and has no added flavoring to mask its pungent taste and noxious odors. Available in 375 mL, 750 mL, and a 50 oz jug.

Field reporter “Greyham” brings us this report: Here is Wild I’s devastating new addition, “Wild Fruit with Ginseng”. I’ll be honest with you: the normal Wild I has turned into some sort of fierce energy drink gone wrong mixed with the original to create a bum-worthy migraine-inducing concoction. I purchased a 750 mL which goes for 3.99 and a 375 mL which goes for 2.59 (at least here in FL). Word on the streets here is that the bums are wary of it. I talked to a couple that said they’d prefer to “stick with what’s tried and true”. Apparently, they haven’t accepted it yet as the real deal. As for me, I drank the 375mL on a semi-full stomach and was just ruined by the stuff. The flavor retains its same potent Wild I nastiness but has a whole new bouquet of fruity flavor added as well (potentially aimed at bums of the female persuasion). Upon completion of the 375, I was thoroughly inebriated and found myself honestly wondering where my next fix of the stuff was going to come from. This scared me so I immediately started drinking water….here’s the best part. After that relatively small bottle, I didn’t piss until the next evening despite drinking copious amounts of water. There is DEFINITELY something in this stuff that dehydrates you…possibly the “ginseng” or whatever it is that they added to this already foul stuff.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Topped up on Saturday in Goderich, $0.94.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just paid $0.957, and it still cost me $25 to get just over half a tank. In a 40L tank car. :/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Also this thread needs more Mallort.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody remember this crap?


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> Oh, hum. 91.9 in Edmonton


Oh, hum. 90.9 in London


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Wardo said:


> That’s cheaper than a Bottle of Old Sailor cost at the LCBO circa 1974.


But what kind of mileage do you get on it?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> But what kind of mileage do you get on it?


Once you take off on that stuff no tellin where you’re gonna land ... lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wardo said:


> And back then they had a winter grade wine with anti-freeze in it but, like sales of domestic sedans from the big three, side road tours ain't what they were so they don't seem to be doing that anymore


I believe it was also used as rocket fuel in early Canadian space rocket tests.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Catawba!! That was it. $.85 a bottle!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm old enough to remember Cdn Wine for under $.90 a bottle


Me too. 

Apple Jack and Cherry Jack, full 26oz. bottles- $0.65 each when I was a teenager. The cheapest red wines you could get at the time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

$0.999 in Calgary today, but the bastards want $1.21 for premium. Used to be 10 or 12 cents difference, but now it’s 22 cents. *#*(


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Last I checked, Diesel was 28 cents more than gas. What’s up with that?! My poor VW is getting sidelined.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Riots in Francs over the price of diesel.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I bet they are selling more pick up trucks this week. Around .98 in Flamborough.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Given the present state of academia I think that a doctrinal thesis on the correlation between gas prices, bum wines and diversity might just be there for the taking. If I had it to do over again I’d take a run at it.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Still 5 bucks a liter in Quebec. Typical.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The wine or the gass .. lol


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

$1.34 here for the last while on the left coast. Dropped to $1.29 today.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

.98 at Costco in Peterborough today. I think premium was $1.11


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2018)

I hear on CBC radio yesterday that oil is selling for $17 a barrel. So why isn't it .35 cents a litre?
I know there are triple taxes but it was $1.06. It was $1.06 When a barrel was $75. 
I need some Cisco wine to figure it out.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

8pm last night gas was 97.7 when I took the dog for a walk. This morning it was 107.7. Smh 10 cents in less than 12 hours


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I hear on CBC radio yesterday that oil is selling for $17 a barrel. So why isn't it .35 cents a litre?
> I know there are triple taxes but it was $1.06. It was $1.06 When a barrel was $75.
> I need some Cisco wine to figure it out.


Only the Americans are getting our oil for $17. The Saudi (blood) oil that Eastern Canada buys is still in the $50’s.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I hear on CBC radio yesterday that oil is selling for $17 a barrel.


Quote from a few minutes ago...
Crude Oil .....$51.51 *USD*....UP $1.22 ....2.43%

Maybe what you heard was actually "about $70.00" (i.e., seventy and not seventeen)... being quoted in CDN dollars? Just a guess.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Quote from a few minutes ago...
> Crude Oil .....$51.51....UP $1.22 ....2.43%


WCS ... $17.02 ... DOWN $1.02


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> WCS ... $17.02 ... DOWN $1.02


OK ...Now I see where the confusion arises...
*Canadian Crude[edit]*
Edmonton Par and Western Canadian Select *(WCS)* "are benchmarks crude oils for the Canadian market. Both Edmonton Par and West Texas Intermediate are high-quality low sulfur crude oils with API gravity levels of around 40°. In contrast, WCS is a heavy crude oil with an API gravity level of 20.5°."[6]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> 8pm last night gas was 97.7 when I took the dog for a walk. This morning it was 107.7. Smh 10 cents in less than 12 hours


I’ve noticed the Shell station near me jacks up the price for the morning commute by about .10 every day, then it drops back down by lunchtime. Pretty slimy.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

My wife texted me that she paid 90.9 for regular @ Costco this morning


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Canadian crude sells for less because it is thick, corrosive, garbage.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> Canadian crude sells for less because it is thick, corrosive, garbage.


Yeah, no. Heavy crude sells for a premium to WTI on world markets. WCS sells for less because we only have one customer, and they set the price.


----------

